# Mahi, Bobos, and AJ



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Went out of Panama City today with the intent to fool some reef donkeys into eating a fly. Right away my brother hooked up on three AJs, and the first two spit the hook. This one wasn't so lucky:










After a few hours of running from wreck to wreck with not much luck after those first three we caught sight of a floating wad of grass that was loaded with schoolie dolphins. We boated a bunch of them (no pic) until a shark showed up and shut them down.

On the last wreck of the day I managed to get two stud AJs to take the fly, but I couldn't turn em with the 12wt and they cut me off. Sad face.

All-in-all it was a great day on the water! Sorry for the lack of pics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome! I got suckered into working today, sad face for real


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Awesome! I got suckered into working today, sad face for real


Work gets in the way of so many things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------

